# Correct/Incorrect stance and posture :)



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey everyone. I noticed from all the photos on the site that many of our dogs posture and stance differ! As far as front legs, some bow out at the knee's giving a wider stance while some go straight down and some even hook in a tad. I was wondering from this photo if any of you guru's could tell me how Luna's stance is? To me, I feel like her legs go straight down giving her a smaller, more narrow chest and at times it even seems as though her paws hook in slightly!? What do you think?

She definitely does not have a wide stance like I have seen many a time on this site. What is the correct stance/posture and where do the differences come from? Genetics? Health issues/pro's and con's of each would be great to learn about! :cheers:

Thanks!


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

No love? :snow: 

I did read through the entire sticky labeled "Examples of structure and faults" but am still a tad confused on Luna's stature


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

You'll need a stacked photo to determine if her front is conformationally correct or not. Sitting down effects how everything sits.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Not the best photos I know  It's hard to stack her alone lol :snow: I also included a pic of dad and dad/luna and mom. :roll: Would you say that dad looks to be a a mix or full blooded APBT? He's 60 lbs. (which makes me believe he's an American bully). Mom definitely looks like an American bully with her English bulldog-ish face.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How many of these "guess if its a pit or not/ what breeds are my pit" threads do we need before ppl understand we have no idea what combo of breeds your paperless mutts are?


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> How many of these "guess if its a pit or not/ what breeds are my pit" threads do we need before ppl understand we have no idea what combo of breeds your paperless mutts are?


Looking for opinions here, not an online certification. Last I checked this is a public forum in which people post to gather opinions and education. And to answer your question, a bakers dozen X's Pie (3.14 rounded)


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Your dog is a dog.. with agenda and government, if you don't know you don't know.. a mutt or rescue dog is the two you need to chose from.. or if you got the dog from some sort of BYB just call a spade a spade and say unknown.. 

Everyone has a quest to attach a name to their dogs for breed, when there is no reason.

Calling your dog a "Pit bull" will only open a can of worms in terms of any where you go, home insurance, renting, etc.

Why subject yourself to headache over a name when there is no need.. Besides, all Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise proven to be an American Pit Bull Terrier if the knowledge and pedigree fit..


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

KMdogs said:


> Your dog is a dog.. with agenda and government, if you don't know you don't know.. a mutt or rescue dog is the two you need to chose from.. or if you got the dog from some sort of BYB just call a spade a spade and say unknown..
> 
> Everyone has a quest to attach a name to their dogs for breed, when there is no reason.
> 
> ...


I guess more than anything, I'm just looking for opinions on what people think she may be mixed with. I know it will not mean this or that. personally, I think she looks to be APBT/English bulldog with possibly some mastiff? When people ask what she is I tell them she is an American Bully/Bully mix. Most people don't know what that is anyways


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ya'll need to realize there is a difference between a guessing game ( What Luna is doing) and someone trying to find out what their dog is actually mixed with (which we can't know). There is no harm in guessing games and they can be quite fun.

With this dog I don't see enough breed features to have a good guess at what she may be mixed with. As she matures you might see some more define breed traits.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Looking for opinions here, not an online certification. Last I checked this is a public forum in which people post to gather opinions and education. And to answer your question, a bakers dozen X's Pie (3.14 rounded)


Well there plenty of these threads on this public forum about this topic and i gave u the same info and opinion thats in all them......

Edit after I saw ap13 post: if its all just guessing I dnt see english bulldog in the female and othersise all I see is mutts. Id say bully, am staff or neo mastiff mix just off color. Off features I say some sort of bull breed probably am staff


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

American_Pit13 said:


> Ya'll need to realize there is a difference between a guessing game ( What Luna is doing) and someone trying to find out what their dog is actually mixed with (which we can't know). There is no harm in guessing games and they can be quite fun.
> 
> With this dog I don't see enough breed features to have a good guess at what she may be mixed with. As she matures you might see some more define breed traits.


Thank you, you summed up my intentions very well


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well there plenty of these threads on this public forum about this topic and i gave u the same info and opinion thats in all them......
> 
> Edit after I saw ap13 post: if its all just guessing I dnt see english bulldog in the female and othersise all I see is mutts. Id say bully, am staff or neo mastiff mix just off color. Off features I say some sort of bull breed probably am staff


Thank you! Yes I think there may be some mastiff in there. How come you didn't mention APBT? Here's mom, and why I say English bulldog. I also think Luna gets her chronic eye issues/visible 3rd eyelid (conjunctivitis/allergy type stuff) from mom because mom had red eyes every time I would see her! Dad's head is GINORMOUS oke:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I didnt mention apbt bcuz since ive been on here and talk3d to old heads my view of what an apbt has changed. I said bully breed mix thats about as close to apbt youll get from me


----------



## atgribbin93 (Apr 2, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Looking for opinions here, not an online certification. Last I checked this is a public forum in which people post to gather opinions and education. And to answer your question, a bakers dozen X's Pie (3.14 rounded)


i agree, cant stand stuck up A**HOLES


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

So this photo is obviously extreme as she doesn't stand like this (at rest) 24/7 but you can see that her legs are narrower than some bullys thus giving her a less wide stance! At times it seems her paws are going east/west but I've read up a lot about that and the consensus I got was that most all dogs seem to go through an east/west phase during puppy-hood. I'm assuming that around 8-24 months her chest and body will obviously fill out and get wider thus widening her stance.

Does all this sound correct? At first I was wondering why her front legs were so close to each other at times.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Any input on my last post? I guess I am just wondering why my pups legs are so close to each other and others have a wide stance? Genetics? I assume her legs will widen out as she matures and as her chest grows wider. Are narrow legs a sign of a certain breed that may be mixed in with her? (from the sire/dam)

She is very active and coordinated and seems to have no limitations as far as her mobility. She's fast as hell too :woof:


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

How old is she now?


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> How old is she now?


6-1/2 months


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, you still have plenty of time for her to grow. She'll prob broaden out a bit in the chest and head.
From the pics it looks like both parents are toed out a little. So she probably is a little. Just keep her nails short and her weight light. Conformation is hard to look at when there is no specific breed to look for. They all have different requirements. Do you have a sport your looking into getting her in? Or do you just want to make sure you have a sound dog who won't have issues when she gets old?

She looks a bit like my foster Cadence. She's some kind of bully breed mix. All the wrinkles make me thing sharpei, but the way her coat holds water makes me think lab. 
Who knows these days with all the random "designer" dogs out there humping the neighbors mutts.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Oh, you still have plenty of time for her to grow. She'll prob broaden out a bit in the chest and head.
> From the pics it looks like both parents are toed out a little. So she probably is a little. Just keep her nails short and her weight light. Conformation is hard to look at when there is no specific breed to look for. They all have different requirements. Do you have a sport your looking into getting her in? Or do you just want to make sure you have a sound dog who won't have issues when she gets old?
> 
> She looks a bit like my foster Cadence. She's some kind of bully breed mix. All the wrinkles make me thing sharpei, but the way her coat holds water makes me think lab.
> Who knows these days with all the random "designer" dogs out there humping the neighbors mutts.


Haha so true about the humping mutts! And I hope her head doesn't keep growing lol it's already too big for her lean body (dad had a big head and lean, very muscular body). Mom was the one with the wrinkles :roll: I keep Luna very lean and people already comment about her physique. She only gets 2 cups of Orijen a day. She's currently around 40lbs, has a nice tuck already and noticeable striated muscle. I'd say you are correct on the sire/dam having a tad of east/west. It's just her shoulders are so prominent and straight down that her stance at times seems so narrow!? I see all these photos of other dogs and their front legs are much wider and chest much wider even from 8 week+ pups! I'm not going to get her into sports but will definitely have her super active as far as flirt pole/spring pole, outdoor activities etc! Her coat is gorgeous, people comment about that as well very often. Why does her coat make you think lab?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh, not Luna's. Cadence's coat makes me think lab. She takes 3 hours to dry after a bath. But the two of them have very similar facial features, ears, and structure.
I like that Luna has tight feet. So she will do well with the exercise and play you do with her. I don't think her heads too big either. And I think all dogs look better when they're kept lean.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> Oh, not Luna's. Cadence's coat makes me think lab. She takes 3 hours to dry after a bath. But the two of them have very similar facial features, ears, and structure.
> I like that Luna has tight feet. So she will do well with the exercise and play you do with her. I don't think her heads too big either. And I think all dogs look better when they're kept lean.


Thanks!! She is definitely lean! But yes she does have some wrinkles/loose skin, mostly around her neck? Now if only I could get her away from the bar she'd loose her beer belly up::doggy:


----------

